# Salvage title?



## zaner

Think you can drive UberX with a salvage titled Prius? My cousin has a 2010 salvaged title car, looks and runs fine. I thought I read that a lot of UberBLACK drivers drive salvage cars?


----------



## UberComic

I seem to remember that they said no salvage title cars.


----------



## LookyLou

I know Uber does not allow salvage / rebuilt titles. Not sure about the other guys, but pretty sure they are the same.

It seems that the Prius is one of the most salvaged / rebuilt cars around. I was looking at used Prius in my area a couple months ago and it seemed about 75% were not clean titles. Must not take much damage to total one.

Many of these vehicles are great values if you already have the money and willing to gamble. Almost impossible to finance and get full coverage insurance on.


----------



## UberComic

LookyLou said:


> I know Uber does not allow salvage / rebuilt titles. Not sure about the other guys, but pretty sure they are the same.
> 
> It seems that the Prius is one of the most salvaged / rebuilt cars around. I was looking at used Prius in my area a couple months ago and it seemed about 75% were not clean titles. Must not take much damage to total one.
> 
> Many of these vehicles are great values if you already have the money and willing to gamble. Almost impossible to finance and get full coverage insurance on.


I rent out my dad's old commercial property to a guy who repairs and rebuilds salvage Prius'. He actually has some UberX driver customers.


----------



## zaner

UberComic said:


> I seem to remember that they said no salvage title cars.





UberComic said:


> I rent out my dad's old commercial property to a guy who repairs and rebuilds salvage Prius'. He actually has some UberX driver customers.


Huh? Which is it?


----------



## SoCal_Uber

Prius' can be damaged extensively or even "totaled" with what most would consider a moderate rear end collision. Not sure if it's due to the hybrid battery location or a subframe issue.


----------



## toi

it is because it is a unibody vehicle.when hit the whole body of the car absorbs the crash thus making it very labor intensive to correct every side of the vehicle.
better for safety but definitely a gap insurance is a must with this vehicle.


----------



## Walkersm

From what I have seen on this topic it seems as if you can get a salvaged car onto the system as they really do not tend to read the vehicles registration when you sign up. Or the people reading it are not trained with regard to salvaged vehicles. Then about every 6 months they seem to run all the vehicles VIN's through a database and it flags the Salvaged ones for removal. In some instances they gave the people a few months to get a new vehicle before deactivation. 

So either they may catch it during the registration or they may catch it during an audit. might still be worth a shot.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Walkersm said:


> From what I have seen on this topic it seems as if you can get a salvaged car onto the system as they really do not tend to read the vehicles registration when you sign up. Or the people reading it are not trained with regard to salvaged vehicles. Then about every 6 months they seem to run all the vehicles VIN's through a database and it flags the Salvaged ones for removal. In some instances they gave the people a few months to get a new vehicle before deactivation.
> 
> So either they may catch it during the registration or they may catch it during an audit. might still be worth a shot.


Salvage title cannot be commercially registered. The PUC will not issue your permit until they see your registration card and insurance.

Salvage = why bother.


----------



## Walkersm

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Salvage title cannot be commercially registered. The PUC will not issue your permit until they see your registration card and insurance.
> 
> Salvage = why bother.


Oh you are right I guess the examples I saw were for UberX. Good catch.


----------



## Samhain13

Salvage title = parts available.


----------



## jmana

So, UberX allows salvage vehicles?


----------



## The Geek

jmana said:


> So, UberX allows salvage vehicles?


Abso-damn-lutely NOT!


----------



## Walkersm

jmana said:


> So, UberX allows salvage vehicles?


No they do not allow them. But it seems you can use one for about 6-8 months before they find out. Your results may vary.


----------



## Chris Luellen

I found this that states no rebuilt either.


----------



## tohunt4me

zaner said:


> Think you can drive UberX with a salvage titled Prius? My cousin has a 2010 salvaged title car, looks and runs fine. I thought I read that a lot of UberBLACK drivers drive salvage cars?


Not allowed.
Could have gotten a nice ,almost new,15,000 mile Toyota handicap accessible van with electric lift for a few grand at auction. It was a rebuild. Could never use it for Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

zaner said:


> Think you can drive UberX with a salvage titled Prius? My cousin has a 2010 salvaged title car, looks and runs fine. I thought I read that a lot of UberBLACK drivers drive salvage cars?


The reason Uber disallows rebuilt titles is simple. Traditionally rebuilds are not as safe as straight factory vehicles.
Some people slap salvage title vehicles together for profit. Used parts,cheap non manufacturer parts reconditioned parts,sometimes parts are even left out.
If a frame or body piece has been crumpled,then straightened by hydraulic metal press,the stress of impact will follow exactly the previous lines. It will take less force to fold the pre creased metals. All of this adds up to more damage and more injury.
If I were James River,I would only insure factory built cars.


----------



## tohunt4me

Now,from some police and govt. Auctions,you can buy totaled vehicles which DO NOT have salvage titles. You can rebuild these yourself,and no one will ever know.
Was looking at a Chevy police suburban 2013 model for under $500.00 the other day. Complete truck was there with broken frame. They even included straight good frame to rebuild in the deal. Truck was even disassembled,just needed reassembly on new frame.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

zaner said:


> Think you can drive UberX with a salvage titled Prius? My cousin has a 2010 salvaged title car, looks and runs fine. I thought I read that a lot of UberBLACK drivers drive salvage cars?


You'll have insurance issues with James River on that one. Uber Black/SUV provide our own insurance.


----------



## FlyHighSounds

So, if a crash when on duty for Uber and my insurance fixed my car, I I’m not able to get back out on the road and make money? I have to buy a new car and maybe I’m still paying off the other car. That kinda sux for Uber to not have drivers backs. 

I worked for a big company . We would deliver oxygen. If someone crashed they would fix trucks and put driver back on the road ASAP.


----------



## HotUberMess

tohunt4me said:


> Now,from some police and govt. Auctions,you can buy totaled vehicles which DO NOT have salvage titles. You can rebuild these yourself,and no one will ever know.
> Was looking at a Chevy police suburban 2013 model for under $500.00 the other day. Complete truck was there with broken frame. They even included straight good frame to rebuild in the deal. Truck was even disassembled,just needed reassembly on new frame.


Won't they notice it when the insuranc einspector comes to look at the car? It's their jib to look for any reason to make the driver liable instead of them..


----------



## Kodyhead

Walkersm said:


> From what I have seen on this topic it seems as if you can get a salvaged car onto the system as they really do not tend to read the vehicles registration when you sign up. Or the people reading it are not trained with regard to salvaged vehicles. Then about every 6 months they seem to run all the vehicles VIN's through a database and it flags the Salvaged ones for removal. In some instances they gave the people a few months to get a new vehicle before deactivation.
> 
> So either they may catch it during the registration or they may catch it during an audit. might still be worth a shot.


Lol if the same people reading my support messages are checking salvage titles........ you're good to go lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

HotUberMess said:


> Won't they notice it when the insuranc einspector comes to look at the car? It's their jib to look for any reason to make the driver liable instead of them..


You're making 2 assumptions.

1. That the inspector is doing their job,
2. that there is something wrong on a "salvage" vehicle that would make them fail.

Once you factor in both of those... it's pretty easy to see these slip through LOL.

As far as salvage titles in general slipping through... obviously the people checking documents aren't doing it right. Which for uber is standard operating procedure.

"drivers license"
Check...










Sally Sample... you have been approved to drive for uber...


----------



## Juggalo9er

Title fraud made easy.... title the car I'm another state while filling for a lost title.... enjoy washed title


----------



## SuzeCB

Isn't there a way to get a salvage title "cleaned"? I mean legally. Fix it up by a master mechanic, extensive inspection, whatever?


----------



## Juggalo9er

SuzeCB said:


> Isn't there a way to get a salvage title "cleaned"? I mean legally. Fix it up by a master mechanic, extensive inspection, whatever?


No


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

SuzeCB said:


> Isn't there a way to get a salvage title "cleaned"? I mean legally. Fix it up by a master mechanic, extensive inspection, whatever?


The whole point of "salvaged" titles are consumer protection, Protecting poor suckers from buying a car that's had 12 accidents and is 50% bondo by weight.

If your going to buy a car, you deserve to know that it's been more than a little banged up. That's the point of salvaged titles. So that you don't spend $40,000 on a car that's been put through a massive disaster of a wreck.

This is a PRIME example of a salvaged title.... $15,000+ worth of work to make a $50,000 car newish.

=


----------



## SuzeCB

Juggalo9er said:


> No





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The whole point of "salvaged" titles are consumer protection, Protecting poor suckers from buying a car that's had 12 accidents and is 50% bondo by weight.
> 
> If your going to buy a car, you deserve to know that it's been more than a little banged up. That's the point of salvaged titles. So that you don't spend $40,000 on a car that's been put through a massive disaster of a wreck.
> 
> This is a PRIME example of a salvaged title.... $15,000+ worth of work to make a $50,000 car newish.
> 
> =


So you mean all of those cars that are fixed up in garages like the Gas Monkey Garage in Texas or the other guy that's on the TV show Counting Cars in Vegas are actually on salvage titles? And they're charging exorbitant amount of money for them? I find that hard to believe. There has to be a way of cleaning a salvaged vehicle, although it would probably be quite expensive to do, and you would have to basically take the entire car part and reassemble it, like those guys do.


----------



## Juggalo9er

SuzeCB said:


> So you mean all of those cars that are fixed up in garages like the Gas Monkey Garage in Texas or the other guy that's on the TV show Counting Cars in Vegas are actually on salvage titles? And they're charging exorbitant amount of money for them? I find that hard to believe. There has to be a way of cleaning a salvaged vehicle, although it would probably be quite expensive to do, and you would have to basically take the entire car part and reassemble it, like those guys do.


They don't fix up water damage cars or vehicles totaledby insurance companies....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

SuzeCB said:


> So you mean all of those cars that are fixed up in garages like the Gas Monkey Garage in Texas or the other guy that's on the TV show Counting Cars in Vegas are actually on salvage titles? And they're charging exorbitant amount of money for them? I find that hard to believe. There has to be a way of cleaning a salvaged vehicle, although it would probably be quite expensive to do, and you would have to basically take the entire car part and reassemble it, like those guys do.


A car that has been completely reconstructed/rebuilt but has never been totaled would not have a Salvage or rebuilt title.

And a classic car that has been totaled and fixed that's in amazing shape would have a rebuilt title.

The difference is semantics and it all comes down to a proper inspection before you buy one.

what you are referring to is a "rebuilt" title. It requires an inspection and this what you have to do to a "salvage" title in order to drive/insure it.

It's literally a drive-able car that had been declared "salvage" in the past. You can't clear this off your title history.

As far as classic cars, there's usually a completely different set of titles for cars over 30 years old. With different requirements and exemptions on things like emission or seat belts.

The salvage/rebuilt title thing is a consumer protection policy more than anything else.


----------



## HotUberMess

First the car gets a salvage title (this happens in a totaled wreck or in my case, when you junk the car without giving the junkyard your title (it costs money to print it out)).

Then work is done on it to bring it up to street ready condition

Then you have it inspected by the state and the salvage title is converted to a rebuilt title.

At least that’s how it works in Florida. You can’t drive on a salvage title, only on a rebuilt title


----------

